# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > CodeIgniter >  مشکل در لاگین

## ayelius

سلام به همه دوستان
مدتی پیش شروع کردم به مطالعه در مورد فریمورک ها و مقایسه اونها و کدایگنایتر رو انتخاب کردم. شروع کردم به خوندن داکیمونت های خود CI و اومدم تا پروژه ای رو که قبلاً در حال نوشتنش بودم رو حالا با استفاده از فریمورک از نو بنویسم. همین اول کار به مشکل خوردم.
برای لاگین از کدهای زیر استفاده کردم :
Controller :
<?php
    class Admin extends CI_Controller {

        function Login(){
            $data['title'] = "ورود به پنل مدیریت";
            $this->load->helper('html');
            $this->load->helper(array('form', 'url'));
            $this->load->library('form_validation');
            $this->form_validation->set_rules('username', 'نام کاربری', 'trim|xss_clean|required');
            $this->form_validation->set_rules('password', 'گذرواژه', 'trim|required');
            if ($this->form_validation->run() == FALSE) {
                $this->load->view('Admin/Login', $data);
            }
            else {
                $this->load->model('Admin/Log_Model');
                if ($this->Log_Model->doLogin())
                    echo 'right';
                else {
                    echo 'wrong';
                    }
            }
        }
}
?>
Model :
<?php 
class Log_Model extends CI_Model{

    function doLogin(){
        $this->load->database();
        $query = $this->db->get_where('adm_user', array('username' => $this->input->post('username'), 'passwd' => $this->input->post('password')));
    if ($query->num_rows>1)
        return TRUE;
    else
        return FALSE;
    }
}
View :
<?php echo validation_errors();?>
<?php echo form_open('Admin/Login/');?>
<div id="login">
                    <input type="text" name="username" id="username"><br><br>
                    <input type="password" name="password" id="password"><br><br>
                    <input type="submit" class="submit" value="">
</div>
</form>
چند نمونه از کدهای پروژه هایی که با CI نوشته شده بودن رو هم نگاه کردم، به نظر خودم (!) نباید مشکل داشته باشه اما خب داره.
در صورت خالی بودن فرم و ارسال اون ارورهای Form Validation به درستی نمایش داده میشن ، اما وقتی فرم رو پر و ارسال میکنم در هر صورت TRUE برگردونده میشه.

ممنون میشم اگه بگید مشکل کد من از کجا هست

----------


## mohsenjooooon

بابا یکی کمک کنه دیوونه شدم!!! 
 سلام به تمام دوستان حرفه ای و غیر حرفه ای عین خودم


 آقا ما سایتمون رو به هم ریختیم از اول درست کردیم اما الان هرکار میکنم تو این سی پنل نمیره نمیدونم چرا
 همش اینو مینویسه

 Thank You for installing cPanel / WHM.


 This server is currently not licensed. Please contact the server administrator. Other services available on this server such as web services are likely functioning normally. (Cannot read license file)



 Once the license on this server is active, you will no longer see this message. If you have installed a license since loading this page, click here to reload


 ممنون

----------


## dogi65

سلام دوست عزیز من امروزسول شما را مشاهده کردم آیا مشکلت برطرف شده است ؟

----------


## ayelius

سلام. بله همون روز از انجمن کدایگنایتر کمک گرفتم حل شد. ممنون

----------

